# Yorkshire



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

An American decided to write a book about famous churches
around the world, so he bought a plane ticket and took a trip to
Rome . On his first day he was inside a church taking photographs
when he noticed a golden telephone mounted on the wall with a
sign that read $10,000 per call'. The American, being intrigued,
asked a priest who was strolling by what the telephone was used
for. The priest replied that it was a direct line to heaven and that for
$10,000 you could talk to God. The American thanked the priest and
went along his way.

Next stop was in Moscow . There, at a very large cathedral, he saw
the same golden telephone with the same sign under it. He
wondered if this was the same kind of telephone he saw in Rome
and he asked a nearby nun what its purpose was. She told him that
it was a direct line to heaven and that for S10,000 he could talk to
God. 'O.K., thank you,' said the American.

He then travelled to France , Israel , Germany and Brazil . In every
church he saw the same golden telephone with a '$10,000 per call'
sign under it.

The American finally decided to travel to the UK to see if the British
had the same phone. He arrived in Yorkshire and again, in one of
that county's fine cathedrals, there was the same golden telephone,
but this time the sign under it read '20p per call.'


The American was surprised so he asked the priest about the sign.
'Reverend, I've travelled all over World and I've seen this same
golden telephone in many churches. I'm told that it is a direct line
to Heaven, but everywhere I went the price was $10,000 per call.
Why is it so cheap here?'

The priest smiled and answered, 'You're in Yorkshire now son, - it's
a local call'

:wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Truly awesome! Agreed totally and it may not always be sunny (Carol!) but its de best rain!

Greenie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You can always tell a Yorkshireman but you can't tell him much  !!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I like that. :lol:


----------



## 110456 (Mar 8, 2008)

Mandy & Dave

Very funny but I like it because it's true.

Why?? You may ask, because of a little known fact - that there are more acres of land in Yorkshire than there are words in the Bible. :lol: 

Thai


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I like it, of course it's true Gods own county 'Yorkshire'

Best regards
Broom


----------

